# Music and drugs (and alcohol)



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

I'm just curious what you folks think about the interactions between music and different drugs. 

Obviously if you're hammered you're gonna play sloppy, but can a couple of drinks loosen you up and put you in the zone? 

What of psychedelics? Hard to argue that Jimi, Jerry or the Beatles would have made much of the music they did without LSD. 

Heroin? A strung out junkie on stage might be a sad sight, but isn't heroin responsible for great music from the Stones, RHCP, velvet underground, sublime, Aerosmith, nirvana, etc....?

Cocaine? pretty much every "rock star" has had a coke period. Hell, Scorsese had to edit the coke rock hanging from Clapton's nose out of the Last Waltz. 

Personally I like to have a couple rye and gingers and a couple puffs off a "jazz" cigarette, I don't feel like it affects my playing in any significant way. I'm careful not to have too much, but I have certainly overindulged in the past and gotten too drunk or stoned to play well. Too much booze and I don't listen to the rest of the band, too much smoke and the delay pedal makes a long appearance. 

I for one can appreciate performers under the influence, but find it insulting when they are slurring drunkenly and obviously can't handle their stuff. Notably, brad roberts of crash test dummies fame had an awful drunken set on the main stage of winnipegs folk fest a few years back, numerous punk shows I've been to, and quite a few stand up comedy shows.

I'd really love to hear what you folks think.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

There are better ways to explore the brains potential then drugs and alcohol in my opinion. I'm not aware of anything that adds brain cells in the list you give. They maybe gave permission to the imbiber to try something but the facility was already there. Heroin and cocaine + musicians = tragedy. As for the rest, nothing beats listening for opening the doors of musical perception in my opinion.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I think guys like Jimi had the talent regardless and would have had a longer better career had they stayed away from the stuff..............


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

There is a reason why, through history, artists go on "retreats". While yes, the human animal does need endorphin escapes, it also needs periods to reset itself. A good retreat, with minimal amenities where some exertion is needed to just live will give you as much that endorphin rush as well as remove your crowded mind from the mundanity of the every day. Dope can bring on heightened levels of creativity because it scrunches that retreat down into a few moments. It also scrunches your brain in unhealthy ways.

If you want to try an endorphin rush book with a "learn to sky dive in a day" shops. Go hang gliding. Walk into an army recruitment and call them all pansy asses and then bookit.  your head will ring but you will have such a natural rush.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've gigged since 1975 and in all those years I have never walked on stage while high. Not once.

I don't really drink but I have walked on after a couple of drinks. I think the problem is very few people have the strength to stop drinking at the right point.

One or two may help your confidence and loosen you up.

In my opinion and based on my years of experience, NObody plays better when they're high. They may think they do, but to those of us on stage with them it's pretty clear that their experience is clouded by the drugs.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I know that I play better after a couple of drinks, but I never drink before or while performing. Just because.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

It's better to burn out than to fade away! Kinda sad to see NY turn to rust.

Music is an entertainment proposition first and foremost. How people are entertained can vary.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The smoker you drink, the player you get...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

FrankyNoTone said:


> Music is an entertainment proposition first and foremost. How people are entertained can vary.


Maybe.

Personally I'm not entertained by a drunk or stoned guy (other than Cheech and Chong).

They tend to be most entertaining to other people in their condition.

Show up sober and watch for awhile. Your opinion may change.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Personally I'm not entertained by a drunk or stoned guy (other than Cheech and Chong).
> 
> ...


HAHA Could not resist the temptation 

[video=youtube;GMuvmviA_MQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMuvmviA_MQ[/video]


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

Sounds like the consensus is that dope is for dopes, and I'll agree that no one wants to see some fucked up dude fumbling clumsily through a set, but, alcohol, heroin and coke aside, would you folks agree that something like LSD can have a strong influence on song writing? would much of the music we revere today have been made had the Beatles or Hendrix just said no?

Frank Zappa is always the perfect example of being able to do something "out there" without needing drugs to get there. Is he the exception or the rule?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Cary said:


> Sounds like the consensus is that dope is for dopes, and I'll agree that no one wants to see some fucked up dude fumbling clumsily through a set, but, alcohol, heroin and coke aside, would you folks agree that something like LSD can have a strong influence on song writing? would much of the music we revere today have been made had the Beatles or Hendrix just said no?
> 
> Frank Zappa is always the perfect example of being able to do something "out there" without needing drugs to get there. Is he the exception or the rule?


There is no doubt in my mind that some drugs enhance creativity. I find it interesting though, when an athlete uses performance enhancing drugs, everyone gets bent out of shape, but when artists do the same, it rarely generates more than a shrug of the shoulders.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, professional sports has a governing body and rules overseeing the aspect of "fairness" in the respective game.
Where a steriod could make you stronger, faster, etc., I don't see booze or drugs as enhancing your musical abilities.

Besides, the music industry has no such rules.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

If I have more than one beer , my playing suffers when I play anything complex. If I'm just jamming with a band ...a couple of tokes helps me come up with more ideas , but if I'm playing written tunes ...I tend to forget parts sometimes.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I won't have a drink during the set of the band before us. A beer with the band after we load in is no cause for alarm. No one in my band is high when we play.

I've seen people play music quite loaded, and I had no idea they were drunk until they told me. I've watched a friend play a small show and not remember his set - from where I was standing, he barely screwed up.

It's certainly interesting, drinks and drugs vs. sober performance.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

What drugs do is free the person from their ego. I don't mean the "I'm the greatest" part, I mean the part that gives you the running commentary on what's going on around you. Once you get rid of the ego you can connect directly to the sub conscious and allow the creativity to flow without restriction. That's why musicians do drugs. It's the easy way to access their musical creativity ( assuming they have any to begin with).

I read a great book about that. "Effortless Mastery" by Kenny Werner. There's meditations in there that with a little practice allow you to mentally stand aside and let the music happen. We've all seen that. The musicians who play and look around smiling at each other. It's almost as if the music plays itself.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Creating while high and performing while high are entirely different animals in my never too humble opinion.


GTo deny the positive results that many artists have had while under the influence of various drugs including alcohol, seems ridiculous to me.

Seeing those same artists trying to play their own creations while stoned or drunk (no real difference IMO) is very telling.

(unless you don't care)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

geezer said:


> If I have more than one beer , my playing suffers when I play anything complex. If I'm just jamming with a band ...a couple of tokes helps me come up with more ideas , but if I'm playing written tunes ...I tend to forget parts sometimes.


Or the correct key :0 

I drink beer... I can't sing and drink beer because of the burps I get....


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Personally I'm not entertained by a drunk or stoned guy (other than Cheech and Chong).
> 
> ...


Hey there's Harold and Kumar too. But its agreed that the musician has to be sober enough to play well enough to please the audience. How much that is depends on the person.

As far as showing up sober to a show... yeh that's gonna happen like picking up chicks at a Rush concert


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The brain has been said to be the most marvellous design in all of creation. Why would you want to sully it with drugs and over consumption of alcohol? As to ones like Jimi Hendrix, I don't believe he is around any longer so I don't think drugs did him any good, do you?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bw66 said:


> I know that I play better after a couple of drinks, but I never drink before or while performing. Just because.


I remember trying to play after just one beer, I wasn't drunk, I felt fine, but my fingers didn't work as well.
So when I was younger I saved the drinking for after the jamming.
But I rarely drink anymore, don't enjoy it anymore.
So it's not a problem for me.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Alcohol and marijuana both inhibit activity in the prefrontal cortex and also boost brain alpha wave activity. In other words, your ability to think critically is lowered and your ability to follow your emotions in a state of flow is easier. A lot of people "self-medicate" with drugs or alcohol. Let's face it, no one's brain is perfect and we could all do with some adjustments. However, there are much healthier ways to enable those adjustments than through legal or illegal substances, with far fewer negative repercussions. You can, in fact, "train" your brain to behave itself better through various methods, such as creative visualisation, neurofeedback therapy, meditation, and treatments like LENS.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Cary said:


> Sounds like the consensus is that dope is for dopes, and I'll agree that no one wants to see some fucked up dude fumbling clumsily through a set, but, alcohol, heroin and coke aside, would you folks agree that something like LSD can have a strong influence on song writing? would much of the music we revere today have been made had the Beatles or Hendrix just said no?
> 
> Frank Zappa is always the perfect example of being able to do something "out there" without needing drugs to get there. Is he the exception or the rule?


As far as the Beatles go, if you watch the Anthology video box set, George, Paul, and Ringo are in agreement that LSD definitely helped the creative side, but hurt the performance side. They go on to suggest that prolonged use of it actually started to kill the original creative spark.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hallucinogenic states are remarkable states. They have been used for many many thousands of years. It was an integral part of the fire rituals in the practice of the Zoroastrians in communicating with Zarathustra. It is also an important part of Navaho ceremony too. There are other drugs and levels of hallucinant chemicals involved in other religious faiths (though some do use marijuana and some use cocaine and have for centuries before "the Americas" were discovered).

Key words there. Ceremony. Religion. Ritual. In other words, not recreational. They played and still play their rolls in gaining closeness to ones schizophrenia wherein you can talk to your god and it can talk back.

But it does scramble your brain over time. I always forget who, but the guy that talked to his asshole all the time till he faded away and his asshole took over the talking. That was .... grrr no idea now someone will know the reference better. Point is, you can lose touch with reality, and what is really important. I was reading on a band on the wiki last night and read the comment along the lines "I didnt mean to screw anyone, I just kept telling myself Id mail the merch out on Monday, then Friday then Monday and then it became months and I forgot who I owed what to..."


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

At a young age (14-16ish) I discovered that pot was not for me. It made it impossible to play with any focus. My bass player (and best friend at the time) disagreed and not only played stoned most of the time he went on to experiment with a lot of heavier stuff. We left him behind. I still see him today now and then and although he's cleaned up somewhat he's always got that 'perma-stoned' appearance.


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

I have this to say about the drugs and music.
When I used to do them, it was to enhance the listening experience. And learn more about the power of music. 
When playing, I was rarely ever drunk, not ever stoned. I wanted to have a tight band that gave people a good show. 
I truly agree with a previous poster about the body's need for endorphines and that some of these substances will give you the desired affect.
To be honest, once I started rock climbing, the fear and excitement was so much more intense and physically rewarding that I never needed drugs again. 
However; I don't think taking them in the first place under controlled environments was a bad idea. It was part of being young and having few responsabilities.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have often discovered that i sing and play much better, ie more inspired, when i am drunk and high. this boosts my confidence, proves to me that i can play better than i think i can and, most important, motivates me to figure out how to play and sing like that without the aid of booze or smoke. 
i have almost always felt this way. but, in almost every band i've been in, everyone got wacko before hitting the stage, so it was always a case of "can't beat 'em, might as well join 'em". i wish i could get those years back.
thankfully, i stopped playing in bands about a decade ago.
now my only stimulant is water, and learning how to be completely relaxed and completely pumped at the same time.
the same goes for rehearsals, and recording.
on the other hand, i'm pretty sure that i have never written even one song when i was sober/straight...


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Some people are users, others are abusers. The meanings and outcomes of each are usually evident.

I played in a band with several abusers. We would practice relentlessly, often altered to some degree, in order to "drunk proof" our performance. The practice made us very tight, and it saved our butts on several shows. As time wore on the abuse increased and the results were predictable.

After doing some work for theater I began to see live performance from a whole different perspective. Pre show prep and rituals are very important in that tradition. I can honestly say that my enjoyment of performing has reached an entirely new level since adopting some of what I learned there.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Cary said:


> What of psychedelics? Hard to argue that Jimi, Jerry or the Beatles would have made much of the music they did without LSD.


People who saw Jimi before he was into drugs and after say that he was far better before them.



Cary said:


> Heroin? A strung out junkie on stage might be a sad sight, but isn't heroin responsible for great music from the Stones, RHCP, velvet underground, sublime, Aerosmith, nirvana, etc....?


I highly doubt that heroin is responsible for any music. People on heroin are barely conscious of anything and I can't imagine writing with or jamming with someone who was on it.


I am sure that there are measurable and varying amounts of things that do break people out of their shells though or tame those nerves.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> I highly doubt that heroin is responsible for any music. People on heroin are barely conscious of anything and I can't imagine writing with or jamming with someone who was on it.
> 
> 
> I am sure that there are measurable and varying amounts of things that do break people out of their shells though or tame those nerves.


Interesting take take Heroin and creativity .. Sonny Rollins on Q ... fast forward to 15:00 

[video=youtube;aYG_BJNhT6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYG_BJNhT6U[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Heroin is an endorphins mimic.  when you are feeling no pain yes your brain can become better, but there is a curve and passing the hump is all downhill.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> There is a reason why, through history, artists go on "retreats". While yes, the human animal does need endorphin escapes, it also needs periods to reset itself. A good retreat, with minimal amenities where some exertion is needed to just live will give you as much that endorphin rush as well as remove your crowded mind from the mundanity of the every day. Dope can bring on heightened levels of creativity because it scrunches that retreat down into a few moments. It also scrunches your brain in unhealthy ways.
> 
> If you want to try an endorphin rush book with a "learn to sky dive in a day" shops. Go hang gliding. Walk into an army recruitment and call them all pansy asses and then bookit.  your head will ring but you will have such a natural rush.






shoretyus said:


> Interesting take take Heroin and creativity .. Sonny Rollins on Q ... fast forward to 15:00
> 
> [video=youtube;aYG_BJNhT6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYG_BJNhT6U[/video]



Interesting video, and what I heard him say was much of what I had to say earlier as well.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

some really interesting stuff here. Keep it coming, Im enjoying hearing both sides of the coin.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Those who play out a lot can probably attest that there are going to be _some_ audiences that, if you are more sober than they are, will be absolutely insufferable.

I am reminded of Raj on Big Bang Theory, who can't talk to women unless he has some alcohol in him. Here we have what _ought_ to be a fairly easy task, rendered difficult by excess arousal (that old Yerkes-Dodson Law: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yerkes–Dodson_law ). The alcohol reduces the arousal level, and makes performance possible.

The secret, of course, is to have some degree of mastery over the task arising from practice. Mastery plus arousal often yields superior performance. Low mastery and arousal yields disaster. I can see, then, why some folks feel they play better with a little sauce or smoke in them to reduce arousal levels.

The other side is what allows one to think out of the box. Problem-solving is essentially a memory task; we _recall_ what sorts of solution-related actions may be relevant. Often, we can find ourselves in a dead-end, much like someone who gets asked "What was that guy's name, again? Something like Bob, I think"....and "Bob" (which it isn't) is ALL you can now think of. If you take a break from the problem, sleep on it, or whatever, the self-sustaining prompting of the _wrong_ search path ends, and you allow yourself to search more productively and freely. For some people, I can see how some chemical alteration can introduce a certain level of, shall we say, distractibility, that gets them out of the box.

But again, like Raj, if you have some practice, you can easily find ways to foster that productive distraction in the absence of chemicals. Lots of musicians we respect immensely have strategies for getting themselves out of the dead-end, compositionally and creatively. Others lack the skills and strategies and, like Raj, turn to chemicals for somethng that ought to be relatively easy and simple, but is hard and complicated for them.

I've never really liked the taste of alcohol, and did not enjoy the dysfunctionality of my limbs the 2 or 3 times I toked up as an undergraduate, so chemicals or intoxicated states have never overlapped with anything musical for me, whether playing or kicking back listening the _Dark Side of the Moon, Led Zeppelin IV_ or _Tubular Bells_. What helps me is the sweat on my guitar neck and fretboard that lets me move fluidly. What thrills me is a plan, thought up on the spot, to get from here to there, that works out flawlessly as planned. There are magic moments, and there are times when you just go through the motions and scales, stiffly and methodically.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Reminds me of the time I went to see jazz saxophonist Zoot Sims at some bar downtown Toronto way back when.

He was sipping something all night ..... probably some sort of whiskey straight ...... and was visibly impaired .... but still in amazing control of his instrument.

In a newspaper review of the show, a reporter asked him ........ (as I paraphrase) ......... “How are you able to play so well when you are impaired like that?”

Zoot’s reply was ...... “That’s the way I learned”

....... and I have been working on learning to play impaired ever since!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You failed the drug test...you're in the band!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

You know Bruce Lee beats Chuck Norris any day of the week, right?



sulphur said:


> You failed the drug test...you're in the band!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

davetcan said:


> You know Bruce Lee beats Chuck Norris any day of the week, right?


Not recently.....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When Chuck Norris breaks wind...it stays broken.

When he bends a note, it NEVER gets straight again.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Not recently.....


You make a valid point 



mhammer said:


> When Chuck Norris breaks wind...it stays broken.
> 
> When he bends a note, it NEVER gets straight again.


Let's not get started with that stuff, LOL!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha! Yet another GC thread tangent.

Back on topic...

[video=youtube;pRR16XJoTxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRR16XJoTxg[/video]


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Interesting post. I rarely drink when I play, figured out in the 70's I was just giving back there money. I have played in a few bands where one member would lose control now and then and drink to much, not a good thing really screwed his timing and intonation.
I'd rather play with somebody who has smoked a joint then drank a bottle. When I play with my main band I don't drink but I might have a smoke an hour before so it is basically worn off by showtime. When I play with the other band which is a good times band I will drop my defences and have a puff half way the night but I do think it doesn't have a negative effect on my playing and neither do my band members, they sometimes incourage it... lol. Anything heavier than a puff and it's out the window, so I don't go there. I guess it depends on the person and how your poison treats you. One thing I stay away from when playing is alcohol even when just jamming.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

One beer per set is usually all I'll have. Keeps me a little relaxed and keeps my throat lubricated thanks to being forced to sing.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Ha! Yet another GC thread tangent.
> 
> Back on topic...


Na ... prefer this .... [video=youtube;QKIfMOvKC8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKIfMOvKC8s[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

^^^Hey, that was a cool song, first I've heard of it.^^^

Here's a good version of a classic...

[video=youtube;WtMPlY3duz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtMPlY3duz4[/video]


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Those who play out a lot can probably attest that there are going to be _some_ audiences that, if you are more sober than they are, will be absolutely insufferable.


Been there done that as they say. The flip side of the coin: in the far distant and best forgotten past I've played for "shit kickin' country" audiences ripped on psychedelics and they've enjoyed the high as much as I ... or so it seemed.

The band I was in was in during some part of the late seventies was asked to host a Saturday jam at the club we were playing. It wasn't in our contract but the owner (or manager, whatever she was) offered free beer for the players and suggested we get the bands from the other clubs. This was in the glory days of bar music when, even in a small town, there would be bands at most of the bars. We got members from a hard rock group, the lounge singer next door and a soul group group to join our southern fried boogie band for a three hour jam. Free beer you say? We all proceeded to get falling down drunk. The collective output at Saturday's night's performances left something to be desired but I suspect the jam is still in the back of a few players minds as one of the great ones.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

HAHAHA Just heard this one just now. I thought "new thread or old" and here won out 

[video=youtube;ptBo36UWX2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptBo36UWX2E[/video]


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Substitute doctor, accountant, electrician, roofer, or any other occupation for musician in this discussion. I wouldn't expect anyone in any occupation to be able to perform better under the influence of drugs or alcohol, yet the contrary is a common attitude amongst players.

I cant help but wonder how much MORE creative the greats would have been had they not been under the influence... and some would still be alive and creating.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

dradlin said:


> Substitute doctor, accountant, electrician, roofer, or any other occupation for musician in this discussion. I wouldn't expect anyone in any occupation to be able to perform better under the influence of drugs or alcohol, yet the contrary is a common attitude amongst players.
> 
> I cant help but wonder how much MORE creative the greats would have been had they not been under the influence... and some would still be alive and creating.


Who could argue with that logic? Would you want your doctor stoned? Would you want your accountant handling your finances in the midst of a bender? Not so much. However, your experience with roofers, electricians, plumbers, and such differs greatly from mine. I've worked my whole life in kitchens and as a painter/drywaller. Pot is a daily staple in these industries. The smell seldom turns heads or surprises anyone. You've most certainly been served food and lived in housing that was made possible by folks that were under the influence of marijuana, at the very least. Could it have been a tastier burger? Could the walls have been a tad straighter? Maybe, just maybe..............


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

dradlin said:


> ...I cant help but wonder how much MORE creative the greats would have been had they not been under the influence... and some would still be alive and creating.


I think there is a very strong correlation between being a great artist/performer and the desire to experience life/consciousness beyond the normal, mundane reality. The spark of artistic creativity comes from feeling that reality, or what has already been done, is lacking. So that kind of "larger than life" personality is predisposed to drugs/alcohol abuse, i.e. Jimi would probably have ended up a great session musician (i.e. the musical equivalent of an accountant) if he was the type to abstain.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Alcohol or anything else pretty much just makes me sloppy at everything, so I don't do it before anything that requires an amount of precision or focus. After is cool though


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Why does this thread make me thing of this song?

[video=youtube;dXARaoXHYMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXARaoXHYMI[/video]


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> Hallucinogenic states are remarkable states. They have been used for many many thousands of years. It was an integral part of the fire rituals in the practice of the Zoroastrians in communicating with Zarathustra. It is also an important part of Navaho ceremony too. There are other drugs and levels of hallucinant chemicals involved in other religious faiths (though some do use marijuana and some use cocaine and have for centuries before "the Americas" were discovered).
> 
> Key words there. Ceremony. Religion. Ritual. In other words, not recreational. They played and still play their rolls in gaining closeness to ones schizophrenia wherein you can talk to your god and it can talk back.
> 
> But it does scramble your brain over time. I always forget who, but the guy that talked to his asshole all the time till he faded away and his asshole took over the talking. That was .... grrr no idea now someone will know the reference better. Point is, you can lose touch with reality, and what is really important. I was reading on a band on the wiki last night and read the comment along the lines "I didnt mean to screw anyone, I just kept telling myself Id mail the merch out on Monday, then Friday then Monday and then it became months and I forgot who I owed what to..."


That asshole taking over story is a William S. Burroughs story. I heard him read it on a CD we used to play at Radio Western loooong ago.

As far as the general topic, I don't drink and perform, but it sure makes jamming a lot more fun.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

IMO Metallica's' creativity sucked after they sobered up.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

All i know is i ate a pot brownie the other day and tried for like 2 hours to record "nothing else matters" and finally gave up, woke up the next day and did it my first try

although my failures sounded pretty damn good while i was stoned


----------

